# bbm blackberry in spain



## scouser79 (Jan 17, 2012)

hi was just wondering what spanish network does a monthly payg mobile internet and blackberry bundle and the cost if you have it thanks


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Yoigo*



scouser79 said:


> hi was just wondering what spanish network does a monthly payg mobile internet and blackberry bundle and the cost if you have it thanks


Yoigo sell a Blackberry for 89e but they insist on a top up of 50e at point of sale. 500mb is 8e a month and calls are 6c a minute plus 15c connection charge if you top up 20e a month otherwise 8c a minute plus 15c connection charge.


----------

